# airlift xl fronts problem



## cpopp (Apr 16, 2012)

so i have had these installed on my mkv gti for 4 months now, the problem is when going over uneven roar or man hole covers the front struts make a knocking noise and feel loose and sloppy. anyone have a fix for this. have an appointment at a local shop that does air installs but have never heard of this, airlift sent me new washers for the struts. i heard they just need to be taken apart and put back together with lock tight and the top nut tightened down as much as possible


----------



## Keden (Feb 1, 2005)

cpopp said:


> so i have had these installed on my mkv gti for 4 months now, the problem is when going over uneven roar or man hole covers the front struts make a knocking noise and feel loose and sloppy. anyone have a fix for this. have an appointment at a local shop that does air installs but have never heard of this, airlift sent me new washers for the struts. i heard they just need to be taken apart and put back together with lock tight and the top nut tightened down as much as possible


Can you give more information about the washers? I have a set of Airlift XL's for the front not installed yet. but they're an old model from 2011 - should I be worried about washers?


----------



## cpopp (Apr 16, 2012)

http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/UPPER-REBUILD-KIT.html 

they sent me two of these kits, but really only riding on these bags for going on 5 months and they make my car feel like the front end is falling apart when going over un even road.


----------



## omeletduefromage (Jan 13, 2011)

did you torque down the top nut to spec? sounds like you either didnt put the rubber washers in right or its loose.


----------



## cpopp (Apr 16, 2012)

omeletduefromage said:


> did you torque down the top nut to spec? sounds like you either didnt put the rubber washers in right or its loose.


i didnt install these in the first place im assuming they come together from airlift, they are on my car right now and i tried to tighten the top nut and its tight to the point where it doesnt turn. i just cant see how the ones it came pre assembled with have already gone bad?


----------



## cpopp (Apr 16, 2012)

how has no one else had this issue? i want to know if taking the strut out to replace these 3 plastic washers is going to fix my problem


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Honestly, I suggest doing it and finding out.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

For $10 just try it


----------



## cpopp (Apr 16, 2012)

bryangb said:


> For $10 just try it


well problem is, i cannot work on my own car, dont have the space or tools, going to have a shop do it, prolly gonna cost me 80/hour. thats the only reason why im asking people.


----------



## slawny091 (Jan 18, 2009)

This problem has been happening for a long time. It is poor parts. Airlift needs to redesign this. I've replaced mine twice in the last year, still have problems. Get use to it is all I can tell you.

And I would take the $80 and go buy my own tools. This is so simple a 10 year old who likes to work on things could do it. By the time their done fixing it, your at $160. You could buy a floor jack and nice craft man tools set and a torque wrench for that amount. And I've seen people change a power steering rack in the middle of a parking lot, just do it wherever you park your car.

Just my $.02, good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## cpopp (Apr 16, 2012)

slawny091 said:


> This problem has been happening for a long time. It is poor parts. Airlift needs to redesign this. I've replaced mine twice in the last year, still have problems. Get use to it is all I can tell you.
> 
> And I would take the $80 and go buy my own tools. This is so simple a 10 year old who likes to work on things could do it. By the time their done fixing it, your at $160. You could buy a floor jack and nice craft man tools set and a torque wrench for that amount. And I've seen people change a power steering rack in the middle of a parking lot, just do it wherever you park your car.
> 
> Just my $.02, good luck. :thumbup:


so you just try and live with the knocking noise? does it come down to just trying to not pay attention to it anymore. Im just really OCD about small **** like this


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

It is extremely easy to do, especially with bags. 

Tools: 
- Allan key that fits the strut
- box wrench that fits the three top nuts
- box wrench that fits the middle nut
- Jack
- flathead screw driver

- Inflate bags
- Put jack under corner
- Air out onto jack
- Undo 3 top nuts in engine bay
- Undo middle nut in engine bay
- Remove circlip
- Jack car up so that the to plate comes off the strut
- Replace parts in correct order (follow my thread here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5642846-DIY-Airlift-front-strut-upper-plate-rebuild)
- Bolt it back up

Easy peasy, will probably take 20-30 minutes a side for someone who hasn't done it before :thumbup:


----------



## slawny091 (Jan 18, 2009)

cpopp said:


> so you just try and live with the knocking noise? does it come down to just trying to not pay attention to it anymore. Im just really OCD about small **** like this


yes, and I am very ocd as well. I learned to deal with things when I bought racelands and after I had a child


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

OP, have you contacted AirLift directly about your problem? Not just for a warranty, but have you actually called and spoken to Jeremy or one of the techs? 

We've had a few kits that need bearing replacements but that usually cures the clunking noise. Give Jeremy a call at 800.248.0892 x255 and talk to him about this issue :thumbup::beer:


----------



## cpopp (Apr 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> OP, have you contacted AirLift directly about your problem? Not just for a warranty, but have you actually called and spoken to Jeremy or one of the techs?
> 
> We've had a few kits that need bearing replacements but that usually cures the clunking noise. Give Jeremy a call at 800.248.0892 x255 and talk to him about this issue :thumbup::beer:


Not sure who I spoke with, but I talked to two different dudes and they said to try and tighten that too nut. They were both tight. So I called back and they sent me out to replacement bearing kits wich is basically just washers lol. Gonna have them put In on Friday.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

I believe I am having some kind of issue with this as well when on un even road or when I hit some bumps it clunks or on ****ty roads it sounds like my dash is about to rattle apart ( reminds me of my mk3). I know its likely the simple fix as you guys have stated. Just wondering if it is something that makes the struts unsafe to drive. 
I recently just moved and currently have no friends(not as if i had any before) or area to try doing this myself. My apartment complex is very uptight about the working on cars I was warned just for changing my spark plugs.


----------



## FullyLoadedCarat (Nov 20, 2010)

Also having this issue as well. Have driven 10K miles or so. As far as I can tell or have read its just what you have to expect with the XL's. Unfortunately, mine will be coming out tomorrow because of this.


----------



## lvwgti1.8t (Mar 1, 2005)

I have had this same problem but on a mk4, had to have the strut replaced and now the other is doing it. Great customer service although they were unable to reproduce the noise when i sent back the old strut


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm getting this same upper strut noise so I replaced the strut washers. Once back together, if I grabbed the bag, I could still move the strut back and forth just slightly. Took the car for a test drive and the noise is still present. I can't prove the noise is from the strut / mount, but it sures sounds like it.

The noise MOST CLOSELY resembles a pig's grunt in tone.


----------



## Keden (Feb 1, 2005)

I haven't installed my XL's yet and this thread worries me :sly:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Keden said:


> I haven't installed my XL's yet and this thread worries me :sly:


Dont worry to much I have over 15k on mine mostly smooth highway tho and they JUST started doing it


----------



## Keden (Feb 1, 2005)

choey said:


> Dont worry to much I have over 15k on mine mostly smooth highway tho and they JUST started doing it


I have a feeling that POS roads in my area will kill them in under 5K easily :laugh:


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

I replaced these washers and still getting the same noise...thoughts?


----------



## lvwgti1.8t (Mar 1, 2005)

The noise continued with mine after I installed my washer kit as welll, i believe it has do with the valving in the actual shock, or the shock shaft itself coming loose. I am unsure of the exact cause, and according to airlift they were unable to duplicate the noise when i sent back my first strut. I feel that this is a major issue that most are starting to experience as the mileage grows higher with a lot of these bag setups. If enough of us can come together and record the problems in a written fashion, I am sure airlift would be more than happy to assist us with replacements or a fix for these problems.

(ps my strut that was not replaced is now starting to make this noise):banghead:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Less than 10k on mine and one if them is starting to do it. It is this exact reason that I am waiting to put air on my new car. And then there's the V2.. so glad I didn't try that out.

Airlift needs to get their $hit together before I dump money into another set up. I might bag a mk2 instead while I wait and see what their future produces..


----------



## lvwgti1.8t (Mar 1, 2005)

anyone interested in making a petition or some sort of organized formal complaint to airlift?


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

President Lincoln said:


> Less than 10k on mine and one if them is starting to do it. It is this exact reason that I am waiting to put air on my new car. And then there's the V2.. so glad I didn't try that out.
> 
> Airlift needs to get their $hit together before I dump money into another set up. I might bag a mk2 instead while I wait and see what their future produces..





lvwgti1.8t said:


> anyone interested in making a petition or some sort of organized formal complaint to airlift?


While I can understand the upper strut bushing being a pain for some people, as I had to do the same after one season, it is hardly as catastrophic as every makes it seem. As some have stated, it literally takes about 5 minutes per strut to put new ones in, not to mention that Jeremy or Jeff usually will give you a set or two for free. 

As for the V2, I have mine waiting in my living room right now to go in the car, and despite all the badmouthing and poor user reviews, I am fully confident that my system will work without any issues. Amateur installers who rush through their setups, cutting corners and wiring things like 2 year olds are the ones having the issues. There's plenty of people out there that have never had issues with their V2s. Just take your time on the install, check and recheck every line and connection, and then check again. That being said, if a V2 fails, Airlift has some of the best customer service out there, and they will take care of your issue one way or another.. 

I'm not trying to sound like an Airlift fanboy, but seriously, all the bitching about their products is getting old... If you don't like it, buy something else.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm on my 5th or 6th set in 3 years. Is anyone else at the point where replacing them doesn't cure the problem? I'm experimenting with different greases, no grease, heavy grease, etc with virtually no luck. I've even replaced the upper mounting bracket thinking that the plastic had worn away the inner hole slightly.

Mine have like 60k on them.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt....any new updates on causes or a solution?


----------

